

Poweliks: persistent malware without a file - masta
https://blog.gdatasoftware.com/blog/article/poweliks-the-persistent-malware-without-a-file.html

======
miles
The term "persistent malware" does not seem applicable in this case; the
infection resides in the Windows Registry, so simply restoring a disk image or
reinstalling Windows (among other approaches) will remove it. "Persistent
malware" seems more appropriate to infections that reside in places like the
GPU: [http://it.slashdot.org/story/13/09/26/2024236/malware-now-
hi...](http://it.slashdot.org/story/13/09/26/2024236/malware-now-hiding-in-
graphics-cards)

------
gr3yh47
I was pretty meh about this until I got to the part about how the registry key
is hidden and encoded. wow.

